
No Secret: the Demand For Mobile Engineers is Absurdly High - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/secret-ios-engineer/
======
sigsergv
Actually, you could just write something like “I'm looking for a new job” in
your linkedin and get tons of such messages (they worth nothing actually).

~~~
ivankirigin
How are they worth nothing?

------
fleitz
So you can make tweets and get links to job boards.... maybe I can just skip
this and use the job boards directly...

